# Feedback Ausgabe 09/2008



## kmf (3. August 2008)

Erster... 


Geniale DVD. 

Für den Test der HD4870 hätte ich mir gerne etwas mehr Konträres als wie "not have the balls" gewünscht. Diese Karte krankt genau wie die neuen Produkte der Konkurenz an übertriebener Aufmerksamkeit-Hascherei. Und zu laut und auch zu hitzig ist sie obendrein. Ganz zu Schweigen von ihrem Engagement das Flimmern der Texturen ganz wie zu GF 7xx0-Zeiten wieder aufleben zu lassen.

Auch wenn die Karte heute vergleichsweise nur Peanuts kostet - ehrlich - mehr ist sie auch nicht wert. Und ich kann gerne drauf verzichten. Blendwerk ohne Ende.


----------



## potzblitz (4. August 2008)

Frage mich die ganze Zeit ob Thilo Vater geworden ist  Sein Einleitungtext *"Editorial"*  zum Heft läßt ja darauf schliessen...

*Kann man Gratulieren ??????????????????????*


----------



## Lee (4. August 2008)

Ja isser. Ist aber schon etwas länger her


----------



## kmf (5. August 2008)

Ha!  Wieso les ich das erst heute?


----------



## kmf (6. August 2008)

Merke gerade, hier sind überhaupt keine diskussionswütigen Freaks. 

Eh ihr da draußen, mit euren 4870, seid ihr mit dem Müll echt zufrieden?


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. August 2008)

Also sorry aber jetz noch mal ganz normal ich sehe ein das war nicht OK eure Ausgabe gefällt mir sehr gut vorallem der Test für eine Wasserkühlung da ich mir nicht die PCGHX kaufen wollte und am überlegen bin mir eine WaKü zu holen bin ich froh das ihr den Test auch mal ind die normale PCGH gebracht habt und sonst gefiel sie mir auch gut so und jetz zu dem Benchmark es ist ja so das die HD4870 natürlich nicht die beste ist aber das eine 8800GT oder GTS besser als die HD4870 ist geht mir nicht in den Kopf und das hat nichts mit einer konstanten Leistung zu tun das heißt ja das die 8800GT besser ist und das geht mir nicht in den Kopf rein.

Es tut mir echt leid für diese Beleidigungen das war nich fair von mir aber ich verstehe es einfach nicht und ich bin kein ATI Fanboy besitze eine 8800GTX seit über einem Jahr und wollte mir auch eien GTX280 zulegen aber die HD4870 spricht mich mehr aus Geld gründen und dem P/L mehr an

Greetz SpIdErScHwEiN


----------



## Lee (7. August 2008)

Sag mal gehts noch? 
Es ist ja ok wenn du mit irgendetwas nicht einverstanden bist, aber das kann man auch auf normale Weise von sich geben. Indem du hier alle Redakteure beleidigst erreichst du nichts.

Übrigens kommt es nicht sehr gut rüber, wenn man dabei noch unzählige Rechtschreibfehler macht. Die fehlenden Satzzeichen und die Tatsache, dass du dir am Ende selbst wiedersprochen hast kommt noch dazu.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. August 2008)

So ich habe mich verbessert und das war nicht fair von mir das war einfach nur unüberlegt was ich da geschrieben habe!!!

Es tut mir wirklich leid


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (7. August 2008)

SpIdErScHwEiN schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe ist der letzte scheiß speziell auf denn Test der HD4870 bezogen ich weiß nicht was für eien shceiße ihr getestet habt das die HD4870 schlechter als alle NVidia Karten ist sogar besser als die 8800GT also ihr habt auch eienn Vogel ihr seid so dumm



Das ist Kritik auf ganz hohem Niveau
Ich verstehe nicht einmal wirklich den Sinn deiner Aussage, blos dass Alle "dumm" sind und einen "Vogel" haben. Von den vielen Rechtschreibfehlern mal ganz abgesehen. Wirklich ganz großes Kino. 
Hätte es nicht auch ohne Beleidigungen gehen können in ganz normaler Sprache?

@ Topic
Ich muss gestehen ich bin noch nicht sehr weit gekommen, aber die Videos habe ich mir angeguckt, die sind toll.

Bei den "Rauchbombenvideo" sieht man y33H@ in krasser Aktion, sehr cool. Es hat mich überrascht wie schnell die Luft reingesaugt und wieder rausgeblasen wird, ich habe gedacht, dass es etwas gemächlicher  von statten geht.
Daniels Aussage ziemlich zum Schluss fande ich auch lustig "ihr dürft raten wer das Alles sauber machen muss...wir suchen übrigens noch Praktikanten" 

MFG


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (7. August 2008)

Ich habe es ja geändert und eingesehen das es Schwachsinn auf ganz hohem Niveau war
Woher haste eig das Zitat hab den Beitr3ag doch geändert?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. August 2008)

Und schon den ersten Fehler gefunden 

Seite 40

Komponenten-Übersicht:

"Intel Core 2 Quad E8500 (3,8Ghz)"

Wasn nu, nen Quad oder nen Duo


Edit:

Und auf Seite 73 beim Supreme Acetal:

"kleine Mängel" <-- hat sich da ein "L" eingeschlichen oder hat der wirklich Mängel?


Edit 2:

Und noch einen gefunden ^^

Seite 147:

beim "Profi" Rechner ganz unten, dort wurde der Preis von der GTX280 mit dem Q9450 verwechselt


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2008)

Der EK Supreme hatte kleine Mängel. Und zwar befanden sich jede Menge Fertigungsrückstände in Form kleiner Acetal-Stücke im Kühler, die diesen leicht verstopfen können.

Berichten zur Folge ist das kein Einzelfall.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. August 2008)

Nachdem das 08/2008-Heft für mich nicht unbedingt spitze war habt ihr euch mit dem 09er-Heft auf jeden Fall zurückgemeldet! 

Die Videos sind alle spitze, auch wenn die "Premium-AMD-Videos" von älteren Ausgaben sind.

Aber den auf der Titelseite angepriesenen GC-Guide kann ich leider nicht finden - ich habe nur den "VIP-Lounge"-Zusatz, den ich natürlich nutzen werde! *stolz-sei*

Aber sonst top, vorallem Henner mal wieder spitze!



> Soll das so brennen?





> Der zuständige Redaktur musste schwören das _Nividia_ zu tun!




Einsame Spitze! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Oliver (8. August 2008)

Der GC-Guide sollte in Form eines kleinen Din-A5-Heftes dem Hauptheft beiliegen. Tut es das nicht, schicke ich dir am Montag gerne eins zu. Schick mir dann bitte eine PN mit deinen Adressdaten per PN.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (9. August 2008)

Also bei dem Benchmark habt ihr ja geagt das die HD4870 von Sapphire die beste von den 4870ern ist aber bei den Spielen die dabei sind da sind nur Demos weil meine ist heut angekommen wollte sofort Call of Juarez spielen aber ist nur eine Demo das ist falsch in eurem Heft beschrieben
Der USB-Stick war bei mir dabei


----------



## killer89 (9. August 2008)

Ich schließe mich Spiderschwein an... die drei Spiele sind alle nur Demos (leider) und auch der USB-Stick mit 2GB war eine "limited Offer" und wird nicht immer mitgeliefert... meine erste, die ich hatte, hatte noch den Stick, die zweite, die ich im Tausch bekommen hatte (1. hatte scheinbar Defekt... ) hatte keinen Stick mehr dabei... 

MfG


----------



## Pokerclock (20. August 2008)

Ehm?

Wo sind die Soundkarten? Sind auch nicht für die 10/08 angekündigt. Konkurrenzschutz?

Naja solange ihr euch die Mühe macht, mehr als "Gut bis Sehr gut" zu schreiben lohnt sich das Warten. Und nicht einen Onboard Chip vergessen als Vergleich.


----------



## Player007 (21. August 2008)

Ich finde die Ausgabe gut gelungen 

Die Tests sind einfach nur genial 
Aber ein kleinen Punkt hab ich doch gefunden. 
Bei der MSI R4850 steht bei euch, das DIRT mitgeliefert wird.
Dies kann ich aber nicht bestätigen, bei mir in der Packung war es nicht zu finden und bei Vibuonline sagten die mir auch das kein Spiel mitgeliefert wird.

Also was stimmt?

Gruß


----------



## killer89 (23. August 2008)

Ja, was stimmt? Ich will auch drei Spiele haben, wenn ihr die in der Redaktion habt oder zumindest eins davon  

MfG


----------



## Sesfontain (26. August 2008)

Wiedermal eine klasse Ausagebe wenn das so weitergeht werd ich Abonnent von PCGH


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. August 2008)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> Wiedermal eine klasse Ausagebe wenn das so weitergeht werd ich Abonnent von PCGH



Ja es geht so weiter, also zack zack abo bestellen 

Außerdem bekommst du es günstiger + Nachhause (sogar früher) und ne nette Prämie 

Also nicht lange überlegen, handeln! 

Mfg


----------



## PCGH_Chris (1. September 2008)

Hier geht's weiter...


----------

